# Absence of relatively minor pulses



## shellott (Apr 28, 2010)

Help I am trying to find a diagnosis code to report the Absence of relatively minor pulses, specifically I am looking for the diagnosis code for absence of dorsalis pedis pulse. 

Someone suggested 443.9- Peripheral Vascular disease unspecified.  Is there a more specific code we should us since we know which pulse is involved?  Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## daisy3663 (Apr 28, 2010)

Since the site is specified, I can't seem to find a code that would match exactly but I would use 443.89 for Other specified peripheral vascular disease.


----------

